# DRL working erratically



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not understanding the problem. I'd expect the LED DRLs to be on anytime the car is "on" and in gear. The car has to have something other then just the headlights at night (to provide a marker in case one headlight is burned out). That function used to be handled by the parking lights. But the later Gen1 had that handled by the LED DRLs.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If I'm understanding the conditions your describing, what your experiencing is not a daytime running light issue but rather the automatic headlights and dash mounted sensor not switching back to the daytime running lights and leaving the full headlights on long after you feel it should have switched back. 

I've had some strange behavior with both my cruze and sonic in this regards, more so with the sonic I believe my window tint trips the sensor(thinks it dark) more often than my cruze did(no tint). There has been a few times just dropping into a darker valley within an hour of sunset or sunrise caused the car to go into night mode, even when back in full sun it takes 1-2 miles(a few minutes) for it to switch back. On the Sonic this could be a bit dangerous, the all digital speedo is VERY hard to read in daylight conditions when in dim back light night mode. 

Now with that said, I've covered the sensor with a hat and caused the system to switch, it always seemed to switch back rather quickly(I was in park though). My guess GM has programmed the car to keep the real headlights on when your in gear until a few minutes of uninterrupted daytime light is met, this way someone with ridiculous headlights or even a crazy bright parking lot doesn't shut off the lights prematurely.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

You're mixing up your wording in your post and it's a bit confusing. The DRL's are the LEDs on the lower part of the front bumper below the headlights. Those are on *all the time *no matter how dark or bright it is outside. During the daytime, the headlights are off and the LED DRL's are turned to full brightness. During low light conditions, the LED DRL's are turned to half brightness and the headlights (night time running lights) come on.

Based off my post, could you clarify the problem? Is it the night time running headlights that are staying on during the daytime when the switch is in AUTO mode?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

If you read your owner's manual about the DRLs and automatic headlight operation, and how they work, that should answer any questions or concerns you have about them. All my vehicles have automatic headlights, and I too have times when I think the lights should be off, but they're not. I've noticed that if you have fog lights and leave them on, the automatic headlights do stay on longer than what it seems they normally would. There is timing involved as well, with an example of driving through a tunnel I believe in one of my owner's manuals. Good thing you don't freak out when the DRL goes out while the turn signal is on ... LOL


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am with the others. The LEDs are there in place of the headlights being on at half strength in the daytime. Only way I believe (haven't tried it on a 16 limited and up yet) to defeat them is being stationary and parking brake on. That usually kills DRL in most GM cars from like 90's and up. If I forget to turn mine off I usually notice them shut off when I get to a light and pull the hand brake up when the license plate of the car in front of me stops lighting up. I also believe LEDs inside a headlight shuts off for blinkers too.


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm sorry, got a little bit confused.
Yes, my problem is what everyone is stating. Auto lights go on with light conditions, and makes my car run with low beams with light conditions, and not going back to off.
Is the light sensor on the rear view mirror?
In argentina, Cruze comes with AUTO, Parking, LOW BEAM switch, no off position.
Thanks, and apologies for the confusion, sometimes it´s a bit tricky to write and think not on my native language.
Best regards,


----------

